# CIRA members? (1 Viewing)



## FM__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Not sure if it is worth it, but what about a flag or section for CIRA members? Mostly important during the board elections etc?


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 22, 2020)

[notify]MapleDots[/notify]


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 22, 2020)

FM said:
			
		

> Not sure if it is worth it, but what about a flag or section for CIRA members? Mostly important during the board elections etc?



I would love to put in a CIRA section but it would need a knowledgeable moderator

[notify]FM[/notify] are you up for it, I cannot think of a more qualified person.

[notify]jaydub[/notify] thanks for the tag


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 22, 2020)

And topic moved to the new CIRA section


----------



## DomainTrader (Nov 22, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> And topic moved to the new CIRA section



What about CIRA is interesting or worth talking about?


----------



## FM__ (Nov 22, 2020)

DomainTrader said:
			
		

> What about CIRA is interesting or worth talking about?



True, I already wrote that in the original post.. but they do run "our" space, so it's always good to keep an eye on them, as boring as it may be.


----------



## FM__ (Nov 22, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I would love to put in a CIRA section but it would need a knowledgeable moderator
> 
> @FM are you up for it, I cannot think of a more qualified person.



I can try, not sure if I can guarantee to check in all the time.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Nov 22, 2020)

No problems, with your history I cannot think of anyone more qualified.

Moderator activated for CIRA Discussions.

That gives you all the Trusted Member perks.

Everyone please welcome @Fm Frank to moderator


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice....thanks FM


----------



## FM__ (Nov 24, 2020)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> No problems, with your history I cannot think of anyone more qualified.
> 
> Moderator activated for CIRA Discussions.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your trust.


----------

